# Cost to install outside sewer cleanout.



## timlange3 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi, I need to get an outside sewer cleanout installed.  My sewer line is about 10' below grade level at the front of the house.  Lines go down under the basement floor.  House was built in late eighties so I suspect plastic pipe for sewer.  Anyone care to ballpark what a plumber will charge me to install an outside cleanout?


----------



## Redwood (Dec 11, 2011)

I wouldn't quote you a price as prices vary widely by market area...

Here in CT the prices are on the high end of the scale and you might be being taken to the cleaners if you thought you were getting a deal somewhere else based on my price....

Get apples to apples quotes from local recommended companies and pick your best deal....


----------



## isola96 (Dec 15, 2011)

timlange3 said:
			
		

> Hi, I need to get an outside sewer cleanout installed.  My sewer line is about 10' below grade level at the front of the house.  Lines go down under the basement floor.  House was built in late eighties so I suspect plastic pipe for sewer.  Anyone care to ballpark what a plumber will charge me to install an outside cleanout?



How far are you from the sewer line? 
Why now put a clean out in?..


----------



## timlange3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Our line runs sideways from our house going under our neighbor's front yard.  I suspect it continues through the yard of the house next to them before reaching the main where there is a manhole cover.  The cleanout was put in my yard between me and my neighbor,  first place in my yard the line was not covered by sidewalk or driveway.

Put it in now cause the sewer guy said we should have one if we don't want them coming in the house with their equipment and pulling a toilet again.  Since this was decided when we had sewage coming up in the basement in the tub and around the toilet I suspect we were hasty in our decision now.  What's done is done.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 23, 2011)

Sounds like a good reason!!


----------



## Redwood (Dec 23, 2011)

Did they put in a double cleanout with one facing in each direction?


----------



## isola96 (Dec 23, 2011)

Redwood said:
			
		

> Did they put in a double cleanout with one facing in each direction?



Good point redwood I would of never thought of that one.


----------



## Redwood (Dec 24, 2011)

I usually install one like the one shown on the left in this picture.
The cost of doubling the fittings and riser pipe is negligible in comparison to the cost of digging the hole...







The only time I wouldn't is if the cleanout was installed just outside of the foundation and the line had a tee with a cleanout right inside...

I usually install one of these whenever we do a spot repair anywhere in the line unless the access is already provided outside and the distance is short.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 3, 2012)

They put in a tee so they can go both ways.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 4, 2012)

The Tee is okay but if the line is deep or, the line is holding water from being clogged it can be difficult to go the right way. Unfortunately the clogged line and holding water is usually when you will want to use a cleanout. :hide:


----------

